# W32.Blaster.Worm



## Experience1986 (6. September 2003)

Hi,

man sollte eigentlich denken das das Thema W32.Blaster.Worm mittlerweile gegessen sein sollte, auf Hinsicht des Original Wurmes.

Aber leider scheint dies nicht der Fall zu sein, denn dank meiner Firewall kann ich sehen das ich über die Ports und Protokolle, die der Virus nutzte, immer noch angesteuert werde.

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das es immer noch nicht alle verstanden haben das dieser Virus vernichtet werden muss, so was aggressives gab es schon lange nicht mehr auch wenn er nicht all zu viele Schäden anrichtete ist es sehr nervig.

Deshalb mein Aufruf: Installiert euch den Microsoft Patch, einen Virenscanner und eine Firewall.

Das kostet noch nicht mal Geld. Ich nutze auch eine kostenlose Zusammenstellung:
XP AntiVir (Viren Scanner)
Zone Labs Zone Alarm (Firewall)

Downloadet euch die Programme:
Firewall: http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_8833365.html 
Virenscanner: http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_8832646.html
Microsoft Patch: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6c-c5b6-44ac-9532-3de40f69c074&DisplayLang=de

Falls ihr schon infiziert sein solltet, dann startet euer Windows im abgesicherten Modus führt das Programm FixBlast von Symantec (Unten ist der Link zum Downloaden) aus, wenn FixBlast fertig gescannt hat, dann installiert den Patch von Microsoft und eure Firewall und euren Virenscanner.

Fixblast: http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/FixBlast.exe

-------------------------------------------
So das war eine kleine Anleitung zum vernichten des Wurmes. Ihr solltet euch immer vor Augen halten das im speziell diesem Fall der Wurm sich eigentlich nicht bemerkbar machen sollte, das verschiedene Rechner alle 60 Sekunden, sobald sie mit dem Internet verbunden waren,  herunterfuhren war ein Programmier Fehler. Denn der Virus sollte Microsoft von allen infizierten PCs weltweit angreifen.

Deshalb kann es auch sein, das ihr den Virus immer och habt, er sich aber nicht bemerkbar macht.

Also führt zur Sicherheit doch einfach mal das Programm FixBlast aus, das brauch etwa 10 Minuten, aber danach könnt ihr Sichersein das ihr ihn nicht bzw. nicht mehr habt.

Diesmal war es nur ein Angriff gegen Microsoft, aber was wäre gewesen wenn dieser Wurm böse absichten gegen den Normalen Benutzer gehabt hätte, dann wäre es wohl böse für nahezu alle WinNT, Win2K und WinXP Benutzer ausgegangen. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin für mich auch, denn ich hatte aus Performance gründen extra meinen Viren Scanner ausgeschaltet.

PS: Dies ist ein Persönlicher Aufruf von mir, den ich auf Verschiedenen Seiten bzw. in Verschiedenen Foren veröffentliche.


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2003)

Oh, vielen Dannk für den TIp!
Ich hab auch noch einen:
Denkt mal drüber nach was deser Wurm für Ausmaße angenommen hat, lest euch die Botschaft durch die, im Code gefunden wurde, und stellt fest:

Microsoft macht nen haufen Geld mit minderwertigen Produkten!

Damit ihr niewieder solchen Ärger habt:
Löscht Windows!

Gute Nacht.


----------



## hoschi (7. September 2003)

Ach was, weshalb denn gleich Windoof löschen. Ich fahre ebenfalls mit AntiVir + Zone Alarm und zusätzlich habe mir noch Trojancheck (http://www.trojancheck.de) draufgehauen. Seit mehr als zwei Jahren habe ich schon keine Probleme mehr mit irgendwelchen Viren, Trojanern und was es sonst noch so gibt (... bis jetzt zumindest!)


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Oh, vielen Dannk für den TIp!
> Ich hab auch noch einen:
> Denkt mal drüber nach was deser Wurm für Ausmaße angenommen hat, lest euch die Botschaft durch die, im Code gefunden wurde, und stellt fest:
> ...



Naja, das kann natürlich nur von jemand kommen, der selber gerne andere "Sachen" von anderen auseinandernimmt ...?! Oder ;-)

Wenn ich jetzt hier aufzählen müsste, wer hier und Gott wer weiss wo Kohle mit minderwertigen Produkten macht, würden wahrscheinlich meine vom Tippen verkümmerten Fingerkuppen in die Handwurzel zurückmutieren ... Mach mal also mal halblang! Die profane Feststellung dieses Möchtegern-Weltverbesserers ist lange kein Grund es sich mit den (zum Großteil) ehrlichen Usern am mühsam ersparten Heimcomputer zu verscherzen, anstatt diese "kreative" Energie in wirklich wichtige Probleme zu stecken, die vor allem niemanden schaden!


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2003)

Du schreibst zwar sehr wirren kram,aber das kommt irgendwie so rüber als ob du mir hier irgenwas unterstellen willst...

Also ich weiß nicht ob du dich schon mal mit Linux beschäfftigt hast, glaube ich aber mal eher nicht.

Ich habe Windows in allen Versionen ausprobiert und auch Erfahrung mit Linux ich meiner Meinung nach ist Linux eindeutig das bessere OS!



> Naja, das kann natürlich nur von jemand kommen, der selber gerne andere "Sachen" von anderen auseinandernimmt ...?! Oder



Worauf immer du auch anspielen willst: Las den sch**ß, du hast keine Ahnung von mir und von dem was ich mache also bleib sachlich!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Experience1986 (7. September 2003)

@Sinac: Ich glaube auch das Linux das bessere OS ist, aber vermutlich willste auch auf die diskusion hinaus, das Linux nicht so von Viren betroffen ist, ist aber auch klar, denn es wird ja kaum genutzt, also windows ist immer noch das meistgenutzteste OS, zum. beim standard anwender.

Und wenn mehr leute auf Lunix umspringen dann wird es da auch mehr viren geben, und es ist schon jetzt bekannt das es für linux auch sicherheitslücken gibt. Zudem ist das Thema wohl noch heitler da Linux zum größten Teil (Nicht nur Kernel sondern auch programme) open source sind (ich vermute du weist das zwar eh, aber für die anderen nicht Linux kenner), würden sich Programmierer es leichter tun Lücken in Linux zu fiden, da sie auf den quellcode zugriff haben.


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2003)

Diese Diskusion gas hier schon oft genug, das führt eh zu nichts, das war einfach nur meine MEinung!
Es würde wohl mehr Viren geben, aber Windows ist trotzdem sehr viel anfälliger!


----------



## dfd1 (8. September 2003)

Nur so nebenbei bemerkt: Beim Blaster nützt dir kein Virus-Scanner da es an sich selber nicht wie ein Virus regiert. Da hilft rein ne Firewall, das er nicht drauf kommt.

Aber in der Regel ist ein Virus-Scan (ich benutz Norton Internet Security) schon mal ne rechte Hürde für nen Virus oder Trojaner.


----------



## Experience1986 (8. September 2003)

sicher hilft ein Virenscanner nicht gegen die eigene infizierung / angriff.

Denn der "Virus" sendet von nem infizierten rechner den remote shutdown, bzw den tfp befehl das die msblast.exe geladen werden soll.

ab da, also wenn die msblast.exe auf einem rechner ist kann ein virenscanner eingreifen und somit auch die Kette teilweise unterbrechen.

Aber am sichersten war beim Blaster ne FW, da haste recht.


----------



## Sinac (8. September 2003)

Stimmt wohl, solche Ports sollte man echt nach außen immer dicht haben...
Und trotzdem, warum ist der DCOM standardmäßig nach außen offen? Der  doch nur fürs LAN!
ich verkneif mir jetzt noch nen Spruch 

Aber was wohl für Linux und Windows gilt: Wenn die Leute die vorhandenen Patches nich installieren müssen sie sich nich wundern wenn Exploits ärger machen 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Avariel (9. September 2003)

Letztendlich gibts nur eine Variante die wirklich sicher ist, nämlich ein User der MITDENKT. Wenn der Installationsdialog für einen Dialer aufpoppt und ich hab keine Ahnung und drück halt einfach mal auf 'ja' brauch ich mich nicht wundern. Dito wenn ich einfach mal zum Fun *.exe Dateien ausführe, die mir irgendwer per Mail zusendet.
Wenn man solchen Mist unterlässt, ist man schonmal resitent gegen die meisten Übel unserer Zeit. Dann noch ein halbwegs ordendliches Virenprog und immer schön Security-Patches installieren. Dann kriegt man einen Virus alle 10 Jahre, wenn überhaupt (und das ohne Firewall).

Aber wenn User = DAU dann helfen auch Firewall und Virenscanner nix.


----------



## Christian Fein (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Experience1986 _
> *@Sinac: Ich glaube auch das Linux das bessere OS ist, aber vermutlich willste auch auf die diskusion hinaus, das Linux nicht so von Viren betroffen ist, ist aber auch klar, denn es wird ja kaum genutzt, also windows ist immer noch das meistgenutzteste OS, zum. beim standard anwender.
> 
> Und wenn mehr leute auf Lunix umspringen dann wird es da auch mehr viren geben, und es ist schon jetzt bekannt das es für linux auch sicherheitslücken gibt. Zudem ist das Thema wohl noch heitler da Linux zum größten Teil (Nicht nur Kernel sondern auch programme) open source sind (ich vermute du weist das zwar eh, aber für die anderen nicht Linux kenner), würden sich Programmierer es leichter tun Lücken in Linux zu fiden, da sie auf den quellcode zugriff haben. *



Das ist komplett und Unfug.

Closed Source hat den Nachteil das Sicherheitslücken genau 2 Leuten bekannt sind.
Den Herrstellern, und den bösen Buben die Memory Dumps lesen können.

Bei OpenSource werden Schwachstellen von Firmen gefunden die sich die Sourcen anschauen da sie in diesem Bereich arbeiten.
Diese werden sofort offengelegt, und die Reaktionszeit für Patches liegt bei OSS bei einem Tag, währed dies bei Closed Source oftmals bei einer Woche oder auch oft Monate dauert.

Grund ist: Eine Sicherheitslücke die gefunden wird, wird oft gleich vom Finder  gepatcht, da die Quellen vorhanden sind.
Die Vergangenheit  zeigt das dieses System sicherer ist.

Oder weshalb ist der Closed Source IIS Webserver als Sieb bekannt und der OpenSource Apache nicht?

grüsse

PS Linux Viren.:
Sicher wirds etwas mehr werden mit der Verbreitung von Linux. Aber 
a)
Würmer wie der SQL Slammer haben Server zum Ziel, und da ist die Verbreitung von Linux sehr gross, und dennoch ist in der Richtung nichts passiert.

b) 
Aufgrund des unix benutzerkonzepts wird es für einen Wurm schwer "richtigen" Schaden dem system zuzufügen. Dazu muss schon ein BufferOverflow in einem Programm passieren welches mit root rechten läuft. 
Diese Programme sind bei guter Administration kaum vorhanden, und wenn sie vorhanden sind dann mehrere Jahre schon stable und ziemlich sauber im Code (mal sendmail ausgenommen )

Wer aber solche dinge macht wie als root zu surfen usw, der soll bei Windows bleiben. 
Linux ist nicht per default sicher, sonder benötigt sicheren Umgang damit.


----------



## Sinac (9. September 2003)

Tja, soweit wirste die vertrottelten User aber nie kriegen...
Aber was solls, so sichern die meinen Arbeitsplatz


----------



## dfd1 (9. September 2003)

*Mit Sinac übereinstimm*. Sobald alle User Profis sind, bin ich auch arbeitslos ;-)

Aber nochmal zum Blaster: Egal ob man nen Virusscan hatte oder nicht, der Blaster wurde *nicht* erkannt, da er typisches Virusmuster beinhaltet. Aber der Code ist ganz interessant.

Der Entdecker des Bugs hatte Microsoft eine Frist gegeben, und dann den Bug veröffentlicht. Kurz darauf kam der schöne Blaster.

Einen einigermassen sicheren PC-Schutz hat man erst, wenn man einen Virusscan und eine Firewall hat, und am besten noch via Router ins I-Net geht, und wer zuviel Geld hat baut sich eine DMZ auf 

Aber wer in ein System rein will, kommt immer rein.


----------



## Sinac (9. September 2003)

Hui, der Beitrag von Cris seh ich ja jetzt erst...
Endlich unterstützt mich hier mal einer *freu*

Naja, wie gesagt, das gabs schon oft...


----------



## lohokla (11. September 2003)

Hm - um den Thread zu aktualisieren:
Heute kam eine Meldung über eine neue Sicherheitslücke im RPC/DCOM Dienst. Der *neue Patch* und Infos bei heise.de


----------



## Experience1986 (11. September 2003)

Es nimmt wohl kein Ende.......

Kann ja wohl nit wahr sein, also ich bin der selben meinung wie der urheber von lovasan, das geht ja wohl gar nit.

1 Lücke gefixt, 3 neue gefunden und so is es ja jedes mal, siehe DirectX9, 1 monat oder so war es draußen und schon ne lücke.

Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## Erpel (12. September 2003)

Wäre vielleicht sinnvoll in die News zu nehmen oder?
Ich mein, sowas ist wichtig.


----------



## Experience1986 (12. September 2003)

klar auf jeden fall.


----------



## Sinac (12. September 2003)

Ich spar mir mal meinen Kommentar...


----------

